# [gelöst] screen: mehrere Befehle ausführen

## Christian99

Hallo, hab mal ne kurze Frage zu screen:

man kann ja mit "screen <cmd>" einen Befehl in screen ausführen. geht es auch, dass man mehrere in einer screen-session hintereinander ausführt?

wenn man einfach nur macht "screen echo 1 && echo 2", dann führt er "echo 1" im screen aus und "echo 2" nachdem screen beendet wurde. Ich habs auch schon mit Klammern ( ([{ ) probiert, was aber nicht geht. Gibts da einen bash-mechanismus dafür,  mehrere Befehle zu einem zusammenzufassen? oder irgendwas von screen dass das geht?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

PS: ja, ich weiß, dass ich alle Befehle in Bash-Skript schreiben kann und das von screen ausführen lassen kann, aber das wollt ich vermeidien, wenns anders geht.Last edited by Christian99 on Thu Jun 17, 2010 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Probiers mal hiermit:

```
screen bash -c "echo 1 && sleep 3 && echo 2"
```

----------

## Christian99

super, so gehts. vielen dank

----------

